# polish angel waxes



## efib

Hi guys

I'm interested in these waxes and especially in MAJESTE DE PASSION wax.
Any reviews , opinions will be more than welcome


----------



## AaronGTi

Go for the Goldfinger Goldwax. :thumb:
Only €34.990 

I dont have any of the waxes but do have the Master Final Polish, Master Sealant & Angel Louis Carnsubaflockencreme FAMOUS and will be applying them to the Lupo in the near future.


----------



## efib

the deal of the year  
looking forward to see their performance especially the FAMOUS one
thanks Aaron


----------



## B17BLG

are we talking angelwax here??

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/


----------



## AaronGTi

B17BLG said:


> are we talking angelwax here??
> 
> http://www.angelwax.co.uk/


Absolutely not!

Polish Angel


----------



## AaronGTi

efib said:


> the deal of the year
> looking forward to see their performance especially the FAMOUS one
> thanks Aaron


I cant wait to see what FAMOUS offers.
It sounds awesome boasting an amazing high gloss and 2 years durabillity.


----------



## msb

AaronGTi said:


> Absolutely not!
> 
> Polish Angel


calm down nothing wrong with angelwax
Although it is frustrating when people get products mixed up:lol:


----------



## stangalang

Can NOT wait to try them


----------



## efib

stangalang said:


> Can NOT wait to try them


 tell me more

AaronGTi like gtech c1?


----------



## Ghostrider

Used some of their products in the past, but tbh wasn´t very impressed. They worked okay, but I expected more. 
But the FAMOUS Carnaubaflockencreme, the GLASSCOAT / COSMIC and the Esoteric Signature Series Wax sounds very promising. 
All very pricey products.


----------



## stangalang

efib said:


> tell me more
> 
> AaronGTi like gtech c1?


Google them. Very interesting stuff. Blend coatings and waxes etc. Have their own polishes that are meant to be tops, but it's the coTings that have got my attention


----------



## efib

Ghostrider said:


> Used some of their products in the past, but tbh wasn´t very impressed. They worked okay, but I expected more.
> But the FAMOUS Carnaubaflockencreme, the GLASSCOAT / COSMIC and the Esoteric Signature Series Wax sounds very promising.
> All very pricey products.


because it's pricey I want to do some research, maybe I will use FAMOUS since I've heard nice things


----------



## Ghostrider

efib said:


> because it's pricey I want to do some research, maybe I will use FAMOUS since I've heard nice things


Same here, looking for same experience reports before I purchase something.


----------



## stangalang

If every one did that no one would ever buy anything :lol:


----------



## efib

Ghostrider said:


> Same here, looking for same experience reports before I purchase something.


there are too many products to test them by our self !


----------



## Alan W

Ghostrider said:


> Same here, looking for same experience reports before I purchase something.


I've recently applied 2 coats of Glasscoat Cosmic to the machine polished paint on the roof of my R32. My experience so far is that it was a pleasure to use, being easy on and easy off, and felt like a quality product.  I will provide a durability report in 18 - 24 months, or earlier if the quoted durability isn't achieved. :lol:

Alan W

EDIT: Just noticed the Thread was about Polish Angel waxes and not their sealants/coatings, sorry!


----------



## efib

don't worry  every input is useful ! Please let us know about the durability although I think that 18-24 months is a marketing trick


----------



## Alan W

efib said:


> don't worry  every input is useful ! Please let us know about the durability although I think that 18-24 months is a marketing trick


Thanks! :thumb: Time will tell on the durability front but 18 - 24 months does seem slightly optimistic for the product in my opinion. 

Alan W


----------



## efib

I just purchased a couple of their products, fingers crossed I will have them till tuesday :thumb:
But I noticed a significant increase in their prices


----------



## CodHead

They have the Concours De Beauty and Famous on sale at the moment, £71.95 and £74.95 respectively.


----------



## efib

none of these were in my shopping bag :wall: I'm looking at the german site and the prices were increased aprox 5e


----------



## Wallie

My car (Honda CRV deep bronze pearl) has 3 layers of the Cosmic Glass Coating (since oktober 2011). It's wonderful, it leaves a glasslike finish. 
Every month I put a layer of Carpro Reload (10 minutes work). It leaves a very glossy finish.
I also use PolishAngel AquaAngel (shampoo) : wonderful smell, very soft and lots of suds (best shampoo ever used, but like all the PolishAngel products very pricey).
On my windows i have PolishAngel Rainangel glasssealant) : durability more than one year at the moment, very easy to apply en wipes of without problems.
On another car I use PolishAngel Carnauba Arts Windsor Blach (now called Black Wulfenite) : it's a spraywax, wipe-on/walk-away). This car has 2 layers of Cosmic and topped up every month with the Black Windsor. For the owner is this a very quick top-up and the car looks fantastic (Cosmic-coated in may 2011 and still looks like first day).
I'm very pleased with the PolishAngel-range (also use their QD and wheelsealant).


----------



## efib

you are really a polish angel lover :lol:
I bought for my self the aqua royal crystal to try it hope it will justify the price!
Cosmic has great durability, would you mind send me a photo with cosmic?


----------



## Wallie

I certainly do Refib as soon as possible.


----------



## Ns1980

I recently applied Carnaubaflockencreme™ | CENTURION to one panel. Beading seems good, the finish was very deep and the application process was easy. It'll be interesting to see how the durability pans out as the manufacturers claims are 'bold' to say the least. 

(I found the shampoo too sudsy and it didn't rinse brilliantly. Made the water a funky colour and smell nice though)


----------



## efib

Thanks Wallie 

@Ns1980 let me know about the durability and if you can upload a photo ( whenever you can )
They have a wide range of products but no one has their waxes .. I hope I won't regret buying it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ns1980

efib said:


> @Ns1980 let me know about the durability and if you can upload a photo ( whenever you can )


This pic was taken last Sunday morning in the rain, about 18 hours after application. It sits on half the bonnet next to Zymol Vintage which is 1 month old.

I'll let you make your own conclusions.


----------



## efib

lovely beading compared to vintage if you consider the price range!
you are tempting me to buy it :devil:


----------



## efib

Earlier today arrived a package I was waiting with lust for :devil: It was very well packaged, very solid.
Inside the box there were two smaller










One had this 









it was very carefully packaged with a jiffy bag and "cheetos" hope you understand what I mean :doublesho

The other had this beautiful black box which is closing on its side with magnet, and was sealed with a sticker (which I ripped off  )










Inside there was majeste de passion wax with an hand polishing pad in perfect size



















:doublesho:doublesho so fresh !!!! 


















the pot is murano glass excellent quality with a sticker of authenticity (watermark), the lid on the other hand had two swarovski crystals on it.
I was surprised as I never had a wax so special

sorry for the long post and the bad quality , the pictures were taken by my iphone..no camera available at this moment so I tried my best


----------



## AaronGTi

Awesome!!

Polishangel detail coming very very soon to my new Polo GTI


----------



## efib

Thank you Aaron  can't wait to see yours because I won't use mine in the near future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallie

2 layers PolishAngel Cosmic and topped with 1 layer CarPro Reload.
Cosmic is applied 2 years ago, topped every 3 months with Carpro Reload.
[







IMG]ht







tp://i1302.photobucket.com/albums/ag126/mtbwallie/auto194.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## efib

Wallie it's awesome ! Cosmic is great on black cars
After 2 years is it still good?


----------



## Wallie

Hi efib.
I only clayed the 2 months ago with Smartwax Smartclay, then a handpolish with CarPro Fixer with a white handpolishing pad.
Cleaned with Iron X Soapgel and then Carpro Eraser.
That was a freshup for the Cosmics-layers.
Then I applied the Reload.
The paint is not black but it's "Deep Bronze Pearl" (almost black).
I only clean the car with AquaAngel.


----------



## TopSport+

What about Husaria? Somebody used this wax maybe?


----------



## efib

Wallie said:


> Hi efib.
> I only clayed the 2 months ago with Smartwax Smartclay, then a handpolish with CarPro Fixer with a white handpolishing pad.
> Cleaned with Iron X Soapgel and then Carpro Eraser.
> That was a freshup for the Cosmics-layers.
> Then I applied the Reload.
> The paint is not black but it's "Deep Bronze Pearl" (almost black).
> I only clean the car with AquaAngel.


The " deep bronze pearl" looks great and the reflections are awesome!
Regarding to aqua angel, how much do you use in 10lt ?

Edit . Is the cosmic color match ?


----------



## efib

TopSport+ said:


> What about Husaria? Somebody used this wax maybe?


Husaria is a limited edition for Hungary ?


----------



## AaronGTi

efib said:


> Husaria is a limited edition for Hungary ?


Is Hussaria not for Poland?

The water behaviour for a wax is insane.


----------



## AaronGTi

Car looks great Wallie :thumb:


----------



## efib

AaronGTi said:


> Is Hussaria not for Poland?
> 
> The water behaviour for a wax is insane.


Oups ! Yes indeed  
Agapios the Greek distributor told me about its water behaviour :O
I saw a video on YouTube about skyfly and it was even better


----------



## AaronGTi

Really? I must see this video. The Hussaria video is awesome.


----------



## AaronGTi

Hmmm I think the Husaria video is much much better.


----------



## efib

Lovely sheeting indeed , unfortunately it's only available in Poland :/
If I could get a 50ml pot would be great !
Now I'm looking for a high end wax up to 400£ and I'm considering skyfly and 2 other. But I need some review for skyfly ..


----------



## Wallie

efib said:


> The " deep bronze pearl" looks great and the reflections are awesome!
> Regarding to aqua angel, how much do you use in 10lt ?
> 
> Edit . Is the cosmic color match ?


I always use 25 ml Aqua for 10 l water (love the smell of the shampoo).
No, I have the "normal" Cosmic, I've also used it on white and red. Cosmic works on every color. The color match Cosmic is limited in use, I mean I only could use the "black" Cosmic for darker colours. The no-colored Cosmic is suitable for all colours.


----------



## efib

Wallie said:


> I always use 25 ml Aqua for 10 l water (love the smell of the shampoo).
> No, I have the "normal" Cosmic, I've also used it on white and red. Cosmic works on every color. The color match Cosmic is limited in use, I mean I only could use the "black" Cosmic for darker colours. The no-colored Cosmic is suitable for all colours.


The smell is incredible , I haven't use it yet but I sniff from the bottle 
True , color match isn't handy when you have different color cars.
I'm thinking of 50ml to try it in my friend's Audi A4 ( I think ) will it be enough?


----------



## Wallie

50 ml will be good for 2 coats or even more. I normally apply 2 coats, 1 hour waiting between the coats. Do you have Reload to top ? Reload is fantastic on Cosmic, you don't any wax anymore.
I just sold a can of Smartwax Concours Paste Wax and Pinnacle Souverane Paste Wax. Since I have Reload on the Cosmic, i don't think a wax can effor more than the Reload.


----------



## efib

I will do it that way - 2 layers of cosmic and them top up with reload, I will buy them together then ! I will let you know the the result


----------



## efib

Hi guys 
I'm looking for a high quality special wax and polish angel sky fly is one of my choices. 
Has anyone use it ?
Every input is useful !


----------



## efib

AaronGTi said:


> Hmmm I think the Husaria video is much much better.


I found it


----------



## aetolofitis

i am waiting to see your car with 2 coats of this special wax!


----------



## efib

aetolofitis said:


> i am waiting to see your car with 2 coats of this special wax!


Μο;;υ;; αρέσε;;ι πο;;υ;; θα απαντήσω στα αγγλικα 
You mean sky fly ? I haven't make up my mind yet but I want the special feel these waxes give as you said to me yesterday 
There are two competitors in this fight 
And its description is awesome but still no review :S


----------



## aetolofitis

Whats the other one?


----------



## efib

It's a secret  but there is a slight change that I can afford both !
Hint: it's m+k


----------



## aetolofitis

How much money are you going to spend???


----------



## efib

If I buy them both I won't do it simultaneously and agapios gave me a good price for the sky fly


----------



## AaronGTi

Sky fly pics please and beading


----------



## efib

That's all I can find from sky fly . But if you mean when I decide to buy it , you will be the first!!


----------



## TopSport+

efib how much ml do You want to buy?


----------



## efib

I'm fine with both ( 150 or 50)


----------



## aetolofitis

check your p.m. efi. your inbox is full.


----------



## [email protected]

I have majestie de passion very small little beads when in motion,good self cleaning effect deep clear shine amazing glossvAlois in germany is a very nice guy I tend to like the natural cranauba but M. de passion Is a real head turner:thumb::wave::thumb:


----------



## efib

I have it too ! Alois is very helpful , I like him .
Tell me about it, what's its durability? Is it more wet look or glass like ?


----------



## [email protected]

It is a stunner deep very deep glas like on the curves and a sealant brightness.very clear more fun to wwtch the hood when it rains Moves little beads along like aquapel.I dont know about durability Its more intense than famous.


----------



## calinsanchez

Sky fly is the best wax !! Gloss is amazing.have a good sheeting


----------



## TopSport+

calinsanchez said:


> Sky fly is the best wax !! Sheeting is amazing.


do you have any photos?
take a few for us


----------



## calinsanchez

Here photos with skyfly

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/53842_527142117311931_2122425158_o.jpg
http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/56915_527139157312227_584795897_o.jpg
http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/329540_509655892393887_168475009_o.jpg
http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/54364_307201926056124_1557449235_o.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GtYBx4TtWPo/UNA5HWyVouI/AAAAAAAADX4/hp7OD27LEqY/s912/IMG_7914.JPG

And this with Cosmic

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/265666_532176693475140_1154809259_o.jpg
http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/176601_531915356834607_1577681297_o.jpg


----------



## whitesnake

Polishangel Fenix beading


----------



## whitesnake

Polishangel Esclate and Famous


----------



## TopSport+

Fenix looks very nice:thumb:
SF looks awesome


----------



## calinsanchez

Another with Sky Fly. Sorry is with Iphone


----------



## streetpower

VIKING SHIELD


----------



## evotuning

calinsanchez said:


> Sky fly is the best wax !! Sheeting is amazing.


Any mid range Zymol does better than this, actually can't see nothing amazing here in terms of water behaviour


----------



## calinsanchez

My videos are very bad sorry.
I,m going to upload another.
Here is another. wax applied one month and a half ago and 2500km
SkyFky


----------



## efib

Interesting , these cars look great with sky fly :thumb:
I really like the brand and I will take some bits soon , unfortunately sky fly won't be one of them but the other are great IMO


----------



## Ghostrider

Looking forward to read more about the Viking Shield !

I would like try a combo with cosmic, than famous and topped with viking shield


----------



## efib

Viking shield is like master sealant but has gold flakes with some catalyst in order not to "break" in low temperatures


----------



## Mr Face

efib said:


> Viking shield is like master sealant but has gold flakes with some catalyst in order not to "break" in low temperatures


Not on UK web site yet


----------



## msb

evotuning said:


> Any mid range Zymol does better than this, actually can't see nothing amazing here in terms of water behaviour


have to agree theres plenty of waxes that easily match and beat that:thumb:


----------



## efib

Nor on the polishangel.net :/


----------



## efib

msb said:


> have to agree theres plenty of waxes that easily match and beat that:thumb:


So do the collis guys but it's the feel and how special it is, if you are nagging about the price. I haven't tried my Majeste de passion yet but it does feels special


----------



## Mr Face

I have to agree with Efib, it isnt always down to price, if it was how could anyone justify SV CR or Zymol Vintage.



streetpower said:


> VIKING SHIELD


Not on the UK web site (yet, fingers crossed) but given the development aim of this sealant it looks like a winter winner here too. IF YOU ARE LISTENING PA :thumb:

POLISH ANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD

POLISH ANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD is specified by us on POLISH ANGEL ® Sweden for Nordic conditions and climate. It is developed by German POLISH ANGEL ® laboratory and produced only in small batches To ensure that you get an absolutely fresh product. POLISH ANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD includes Silica and Titanium Dioxide. Silica gives to extremely hard durable surface that protects against corrosion. Titanium dioxide provides extreme shine and color transparency. We have given a Viking Shield creamy consistency for it to be easy to apply and wipe off Viking Shield leaves no residue on the plastic parts.POLISHANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD cures in about 2 hours and can be applied in an extra layer. No other paint protection on the market have an equal layer thickness and gives to equally high performance protection against environmental impacts. :: THE NORTHERN PAINT PROTECTION :: - First Make sure the paint is dry, clean - Shake before use , Apply a thin - even layer of the product with cosmic applicator pad - Allow to cure for 20-30 minutes - Wipe off with a clean microfiber cloth - 500ml is sufficient for approximately 25-30 cars - Extreme shine and mirror finish Apply a thin layer by hand or machine. Dry after about 20 minutes, VIKING SHIELD can easily polish off by hand. Viking Shield cures in about 2 hours and can be applied in . several layers Avoid contact with water, sunlight and heat during this time. :: THE NORTHERN PAINT METALLIC - EFFECT MICRO METAL FLAKES: from POLISH ANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD: 12 -18


----------



## AaronGTi

Im gonna do max protect v1 then famous.
Killer combo?


----------



## calinsanchez

efib said:


> Viking shield is like master sealant but has gold flakes with some catalyst in order not to "break" in low temperatures


And more durability for the different components


----------



## efib

AaronGTi said:


> Im gonna do max protect v1 then famous.
> Killer combo?


It will last for ages :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

Famous has 2 years durabillity claims too...


----------



## efib

I don't know if lasts 2 years but someone posted some pictures and it was awesome !
I don't know about Max protect though ..can you tell me more?


----------



## whitesnake

http://www.polishangel.es/collections/wax/products/viking-shield


----------



## AaronGTi

efib said:


> I don't know if lasts 2 years but someone posted some pictures and it was awesome !
> I don't know about Max protect though ..can you tell me more?


PM'd :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Mr Face said:


> I have to agree with Efib, it isnt always down to price, if it was how could anyone justify SV CR or Zymol Vintage.
> 
> *Not on the UK web site (yet, fingers crossed) but given the development aim of this sealant it looks like a winter winner here too. IF YOU ARE LISTENING PA :thumb:*
> 
> POLISH ANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD
> 
> POLISH ANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD is specified by us on POLISH ANGEL ® Sweden for Nordic conditions and climate. It is developed by German POLISH ANGEL ® laboratory and produced only in small batches To ensure that you get an absolutely fresh product. POLISH ANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD includes Silica and Titanium Dioxide. Silica gives to extremely hard durable surface that protects against corrosion. Titanium dioxide provides extreme shine and color transparency. We have given a Viking Shield creamy consistency for it to be easy to apply and wipe off Viking Shield leaves no residue on the plastic parts.POLISHANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD cures in about 2 hours and can be applied in an extra layer. No other paint protection on the market have an equal layer thickness and gives to equally high performance protection against environmental impacts. :: THE NORTHERN PAINT PROTECTION :: - First Make sure the paint is dry, clean - Shake before use , Apply a thin - even layer of the product with cosmic applicator pad - Allow to cure for 20-30 minutes - Wipe off with a clean microfiber cloth - 500ml is sufficient for approximately 25-30 cars - Extreme shine and mirror finish Apply a thin layer by hand or machine. Dry after about 20 minutes, VIKING SHIELD can easily polish off by hand. Viking Shield cures in about 2 hours and can be applied in . several layers Avoid contact with water, sunlight and heat during this time. :: THE NORTHERN PAINT METALLIC - EFFECT MICRO METAL FLAKES: from POLISH ANGEL ® | VIKING SHIELD: 12 -18


There isnt much on the UK site sadly but you can choose anything on the German site and Dom will order it straight to your door :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face

Thanks Aaron, I have been in touch with Dom, very interested to hear your thoughts on the MaxProtect and Famous combination. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

I need to try it on a scrap panel first.
I'm not sure if it will actually work.. When to apply after V1 etc

Any thoughts?

You can apply it over Cosmic Glasscoat so I'll follow that same routine.

The polishangel system is a bit different to the norm eg you can apply Esclate Lotion (oily cleanser) then go right ahead n apply Cosmic or Famous without IPA/Eraser..

I need to do more research...


----------



## dyegoblb

I'll test it soon!


----------



## caledonia

Here is a video of Polish Angel Cosmic Glasscoat applied to a Merc AMG.






Gordon.


----------



## Mr Face

Simply awesome doesn't come close enough. That is truly amazing :doublesho


----------



## caledonia

Mr Face said:


> Simply awesome doesn't come close enough. That is truly amazing :doublesho


Thank You Mike. Hope you are well & Merry Christmas. :thumb:

Just a few other picture of resent Polish Angel details.



















Gordon


----------



## danwel

Wow that's very shiny!


----------



## caledonia

Machine correction followed up with Polish Angel Escalate lotion applied before, master sealant on a Vw Amarok. Recorded In HD.










































Gordon


----------



## Ghostrider

Amazing work Gordon !

Whats in your honest opinion is the difference between PolishAngel Cosmic and Max Protect ? What are the advantages for each product ?

Thanks Dan


----------



## caledonia

Thanks Dan and I appreciate your comments.

It is quite hard to explain the differences as they are essentially totally different products. 

When I get contacted by a client. I ask a lot of key questions. This helps me understand how the car is to be maintained, looked after and the conditions the car will be used as well stored.

Not everyone is as anal as the next and where they wish there car to look good. Might not take the same care or attention as others. Whether this be their product used or lake of time.

I look on Max protect as the battleship product. It can stand up to mast if not all product that are thrown at it. Has good mar resistance and a very glossy finish. with a high level of thickness. But because of its makeup is not as slick as I personally would like and the addition of silk protect helps this. But again this can be class as maintenance to others. Down side as to application it is a 2 or 3 stage process and on some vehicle takes some time. 

Cosmic on the other hand has a very glossy look as if the vehicle as been dipped in a clear plastic resin. Very thick layer and very easy to apply and remove without time constraints. It is also a ****tail of key ingredients where, Silica, Titanium Dioxide and Teflon have been added to the mix. On paper it is hard to understand how or why the product works as it is not like any other conventional coating. But I am monitoring a A4 and this has had cosmic on now for over 6 months. and It is still as good as when applied. This car also is not what I would class as being well maintained, as it get treated to the local caustic car wash with not brushing. Just snow foamed and rinsed. Before the owner then hand washes. Cosmic requires to be on the surface a minimum of 30 minutes for as long as you wish before removal and must stay dry for a further 24 hrs after application. It is very slick in nature and water behaviour is immense though. Polish Angel is more my luxury top end detail. 

As you see I have not conducted as many tests as I have with Max protect. So the jury is still out. So until I am sure as to the products full potential and any possible down sides. I will continue to use max protect on car that will have a harder life.

Hope this help explain the 2 mentioned.

Gordon.


----------



## skorpios

Stunning work Gordon! :thumb:
Thanks for the insight on two products that don't get as much attention in here.


----------



## AaronGTi

skorpios said:


> Stunning work Gordon! :thumb:
> Thanks for the insight on two products that don't get as much attention in here.


Very true


----------



## TopSport+

awesome works!
do You use SF maybe?


----------



## Ghostrider

Thank you Gordon for this great explanation !

Its hard to make my decision. 
But I saw you used Max Protect topped with cosmic.
Maybe this could be an option for me


----------



## -Raven-

Has anyone got the PA Centurion, Famous or Esoteric Signature Series? What do you think of them? 

I might have to buy all three to test!


----------



## AaronGTi

-Raven- said:


> Has anyone got the PA Centurion, Famous or Esoteric Signature Series? What do you think of them?
> 
> I might have to buy all three to test!


I have Famous as you know but unused, I'm sure I seen on here NS1980 has Centurion..??!!


----------



## -Raven-

AaronGTi said:


> I have Famous as you know but unused, I'm sure I seen on here NS1980 has Centurion..??!!


i wouldn't mind knowing what Centurion looks like, hard to understand their description! Darkening effect? Reflective? 

I think the Famous and Esoteric will be a given, maybe Cosmic too!


----------



## AaronGTi

Deffo try Cosmic.

Get some master sealant too :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

AaronGTi said:


> Deffo try Cosmic.
> 
> Get some master sealant too :lol:


Do you know if Cosmic (and the others) can be used over Master Sealant? It's hard to find out info on these products besides the Polish Angel websites. 

A few people have told me the Master Sealant is great!


----------



## AaronGTi

I've had a few brief convos with Dom of PA UK and Brian of Spirit Detailing / PAIreland and I was told Famous can be used over Master sealant no problem but Cosmic I'm not too sure.

I'm sure you can top Cosmic with Famous etc or a wax ie Sky Fly.

The whole range looks awesome tbh and I need to get using my bits soon.


----------



## -Raven-

I think you're like me! We got way too many products, but still get more!


----------



## AaronGTi

Too true m8 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Hi, I have this:










Can't say I overly rate it. It was easy to apply and appeared to darken the paint, but the gloss wasn't amazing, and the water behaviour was only so-so. It also stained everything it touched!


----------



## User2

caledonia said:


> Thanks Dan and I appreciate your comments.
> 
> It is quite hard to explain the differences as they are essentially totally different products.
> 
> When I get contacted by a client. I ask a lot of key questions. This helps me understand how the car is to be maintained, looked after and the conditions the car will be used as well stored.
> 
> Not everyone is as anal as the next and where they wish there car to look good. Might not take the same care or attention as others. Whether this be their product used or lake of time.
> 
> I look on Max protect as the battleship product. It can stand up to mast if not all product that are thrown at it. Has good mar resistance and a very glossy finish. with a high level of thickness. But because of its makeup is not as slick as I personally would like and the addition of silk protect helps this. But again this can be class as maintenance to others. Down side as to application it is a 2 or 3 stage process and on some vehicle takes some time.
> 
> Cosmic on the other hand has a very glossy look as if the vehicle as been dipped in a clear plastic resin. Very thick layer and very easy to apply and remove without time constraints. It is also a ****tail of key ingredients where, Silica, Titanium Dioxide and Teflon have been added to the mix. On paper it is hard to understand how or why the product works as it is not like any other conventional coating. But I am monitoring a A4 and this has had cosmic on now for over 6 months. and It is still as good as when applied. This car also is not what I would class as being well maintained, as it get treated to the local caustic car wash with not brushing. Just snow foamed and rinsed. Before the owner then hand washes. Cosmic requires to be on the surface a minimum of 30 minutes for as long as you wish before removal and must stay dry for a further 24 hrs after application. It is very slick in nature and water behaviour is immense though. Polish Angel is more my luxury top end detail.
> 
> As you see I have not conducted as many tests as I have with Max protect. So the jury is still out. So until I am sure as to the products full potential and any possible down sides. I will continue to use max protect on car that will have a harder life.
> 
> Hope this help explain the 2 mentioned.
> 
> Gordon.


Hey Gordon, got any updates on this?


----------



## -Raven-

Ns1980 said:


> Hi, I have this:
> 
> Can't say I overly rate it. It was easy to apply and appeared to darken the paint, but the gloss wasn't amazing, and the water behaviour was only so-so. It also stained everything it touched!


Thanks for the feedback mate, much appreciated. So is this one coloured in the bottle?


----------



## Ns1980

-Raven- said:


> Thanks for the feedback mate, much appreciated. So is this one coloured in the bottle?


Yes, I chose the black one. Would happily send it to you to try if you like?


----------



## -Raven-

Ns1980 said:


> Yes, I chose the black one. Would happily send it to you to try if you like?


Thanks for the kind offer mate, but I might just stick to Cosmic and Famous to start with. :thumb:


----------



## efib

Have you seen the "carnauba creation ", any thoughts on these?
Probably no one have used them yet but it's worth to try :devil:


----------



## AaronGTi

I have seen them Efi, 2013 starts at £308 for 50ml :doublesho
They do look very nice though.


----------



## efib

It's a little bit expensive 
I want to see some reviews/opinions and I might be able to take "2013" or "V" , if the performance is as good as the packaging then it's mine :argie:


----------



## TopSport+

efib said:


> It's a little bit expensive
> I want to see some reviews/opinions and I might be able to take "2013" or "V" , if the performance is as good as the packaging then it's mine :argie:


:thumb:


----------



## fordfan

so can Max Protect be topped with Cosmic? both are coatings right and can one bond on top of another?

also carproductstested reviewed polish angle master sealant and observed that the beading and sheeting behavior falls off pretty quickly  any observations on that?


----------



## Alan W

fordfan said:


> so can Max Protect be topped with Cosmic? both are coatings right and can one bond on top of another?


Most definitely! :thumb:

First video is Max Protect V1 topped with 2 coats of PA Cosmic. Second video is the same car after 5 months daily driving over winter. All work carried out out by Gordon Muir/Caledonia at Defined Details in Glasgow. :thumb:


----------



## fordfan

Alan thank for the link..looking brilliant 

So how much Cosmic was required for a one whole coat of the Audi? Can 50 ml do two coats on a car of that size? 

And does the Cosmic have to be applied on top of Max Protect V1 within a few hours or few days or some time period like that before the V1 hardens fully? 

I have seen a black car done by Gordon on the PA site and looks stunning 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alan W

fordfan said:


> Alan thank for the link..looking brilliant
> 
> So how much Cosmic was required for a one whole coat of the Audi? Can 50 ml do two coats on a car of that size?


50ml Should do at least 3 cars with 2 coats and I'm heavy handed! :lol:


fordfan said:


> And does the Cosmic have to be applied on top of Max Protect V1 within a few hours or few days or some time period like that before the V1 hardens fully?


Preferably wait for 24 hours, or overnight at least, before topping the MP V1 with the PA Cosmic.

Alan W


----------



## fordfan

caledonia said:


> Machine correction followed up with Polish Angel Escalate lotion applied before, master sealant on a Vw Amarok. Recorded In HD.


So how much Escalate will typically be required for doing the whole car? for the prep bfore the Master Sealant

Am thinking of getting 200 ml each of Master Sealant and Escalate... so wondering how many cars i can get from each

Also any idea, once opened how long can the bottles be stored?


----------



## Alex L

fordfan said:


> So how much Escalate will typically be required for doing the whole car? for the prep bfore the Master Sealant
> 
> Am thinking of getting 200 ml each of Master Sealant and Escalate... so wondering how many cars i can get from each
> 
> Also any idea, once opened how long can the bottles be stored?


I got 100ml of Escalate and used just under half on my Commie (5 series size car)


----------



## fordfan

thank you very much! i really love this place 

so how long does opened bottle of Cosmic, Master Sealant, Famous and Escalate last?

right now am thinking of getting some Escalate and Master Sealant and later Cosmic and also Famous

Am really torn by Famous...looks really fantastic but wondering if it can be layered on top of Cosmic or Master Sealant


----------



## -Raven-

From what I understand, everything is compatible with each other.

I finally got my PolishAngel too! 6 bottles of goodness!


----------



## fordfan

so any idea what is the shelf life of a bottle of coating like Master Sealant or Cosmic?


----------



## fordfan

-Raven- said:


> From what I understand, everything is compatible with each other.
> 
> I finally got my PolishAngel too! 6 bottles of goodness!


:thumb: so what all did you get? pic plz


----------



## Alex L

fordfan said:


> so any idea what is the shelf life of a bottle of coating like Master Sealant or Cosmic?


best thing would be to message Alois:thumb:


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> From what I understand, everything is compatible with each other.
> 
> I finally got my PolishAngel too! 6 bottles of goodness!


Using imagination since no pics :lol:


----------



## fordfan

Ok so got a reply for Alois when i asked about the shelf life for opened and unopened bottles of Master Sealant and Cosmic and also stuff like Famous



> up to 2 years open and up to 4 years unopened


all i can say is WOW!


----------



## Alex L

I've just ordered 200ml of the Flake shampoo to try as I saw someones thread in the showroom and the finish from the shampoo looked awesome.

and some Carnauba Arts Black Wulfenite detail spray to try 

And the nice folks who sprayed house paint on my car have kindly bought me the PA glaycolic bar and 100ml of Escalate to repair the damage they caused


----------



## Alex L

fordfan said:


> Ok so got a reply for Alois when i asked about the shelf life for opened and unopened bottles of Master Sealant and Cosmic and also stuff like Famous
> 
> all i can say is WOW!


Thats great to know actually :thumb:

as my car is the only one I'll really be using these products on I know they wont expire before I use them up


----------



## -Raven-

fordfan said:


> :thumb: so what all did you get? pic plz





Alex L said:


> Using imagination since no pics :lol:


I got flake, centurion, cosmic, famous, invincible, and contour. I'm in Singapore at the moment, so no pics until I get home.


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> I got flake, centurion, cosmic, famous, invincible, and contour. I'm in Singapore at the moment, so no pics until I get home.


Nice, just missing Esoteric lol


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Nice, just missing Esoteric lol


And the rest lol!


----------



## Lupostef

Been having a look at their boutique waxes eagerly over the last few weeks, any opinions etc? Also is there a UK site they can be purchased from?


----------



## Alan W

Lupostef said:


> Been having a look at their boutique waxes eagerly over the last few weeks, any opinions etc? Also is there a UK site they can be purchased from?


There is a UK website but my order for Cosmic (last year) was delivered direct from Germany as it is made to order.

However, speak to Caledonia (Gordon Muir/Defined Details) who is a Polish Angel approved detailer. 

Alan W


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

I have Escoteric,Snow white, Famous.Majestie de passion which I love, carnuba arts red opal great for touch up and so easy spray and wipe, Quick wax very good products


----------



## AaronGTi

How do you rate FAMOUS?
Ive not had a chance to use mine yet.


----------



## -Raven-

Lupostef said:


> Been having a look at their boutique waxes eagerly over the last few weeks, any opinions etc? Also is there a UK site they can be purchased from?


yes! Talk to Gordon (Defined Details) or Dom (PolishAngel UK). Absolute gentlemen, and go well out of their way to help. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

Alan W said:


> There is a UK website but my order for Cosmic (last year) was delivered direct from Germany as it is made to order.
> 
> However, speak to Caledonia (Gordon Muir/Defined Details) who is a Polish Angel approved detailer.
> 
> Alan W


My NZ stuff comes direct, takes 2-3 days to get from Germany to Auckland, then I have to wait for the lazy Kiwis to pull their fingers out and get it to me lol


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> yes! Talk to Gordon (Defined Details) or Dom (PolishAngel UK). Absolute gentlemen, and go well out of their way to help. :thumb:


seems the case with all things Polish Angel, Alois and Chuan my local supplier are awesome, like a German and Kiwi Johnnyopolis :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> seems the case with all things Polish Angel, Alois and Chuan my local supplier are awesome, like a German and Kiwi Johnnyopolis :thumb:


only the Aussie supplier a dick lol!


----------



## efib

[email protected] said:


> I have Escoteric,Snow white, Famous.Majestie de passion which I love, carnuba arts red opal great for touch up and so easy spray and wipe, Quick wax very good products


I also have carnauba arts red opal but I haven't fully understood its use , it's a qd or something else ? 
A friend of mine used Majeste de passion and he told me that it had a suberb glow so I can't wait to see for my self  Do you use palm balm prior the wax ?


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> only the Aussie supplier a dick lol!


I thought that was sorted, but seems it's still the same guy/



efib said:


> I also have carnauba arts red opal but I haven't fully understood its use , it's a qd or something else ?
> A friend of mine used Majeste de passion and he told me that it had a suberb glow so I can't wait to see for my self  Do you use palm balm prior the wax ?


Yep Efib, Palm Balm before wax :thumb:

And I'll be very surprised if you're not impressed by Palm Balm, it smells awesome and the finish is fantastic.


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> I thought that was sorted, but seems it's still the same guy/


yes it is sorted, we can now order direct from Germany! :wave:


----------



## MaxDe

Alex L said:


> seems the case with all things Polish Angel, Alois and Chuan my local supplier are awesome, like a German and Kiwi Johnnyopolis :thumb:


Thanks Alex, I always give 110% to our customers! I might put some pictures out when the 2013 carnauba creation arrived and NZ PA patch jacket. haha. I eventually ordered some escalate lotion for a bimmer coming in April for paint correction and coating. Might give some extra miles with Majeste for final top sealant. Cant wait!


----------



## efib

Alex L said:


> Yep Efib, Palm Balm before wax :thumb:
> 
> And I'll be very surprised if you're not impressed by Palm Balm, it smells awesome and the finish is fantastic.


I will smell it as soon as I arrive at the home that I keep it 

Polish angel is very promising brand and I definitely want some more bits , maybe master sealant will be my next purchase !


----------



## -Raven-

I'll have to get Escalate too, people look like they are getting more than decent correction with it, like Alex on the Commodore!


----------



## MaxDe

efib said:


> I will smell it as soon as I arrive at the home that I keep it
> 
> Polish angel is very promising brand and I definitely want some more bits , maybe master sealant will be my next purchase !


Master sealant is a must. spreads and buff too easy. superb gloss and shine and protection.


----------



## MaxDe

-Raven- said:


> I'll have to get Escalate too, people look like they are getting more than decent correction with it, like Alex on the Commodore!


Polishangel products just does not dissappoint, it just gives you something more than you expect IMO. lol.


----------



## -Raven-

They look sorted, that's for sure! I can't wait to play with my lot! 

Oh, and here's a pic of my lot fordfan!


----------



## MaxDe

-Raven- said:


> They look sorted, that's for sure! I can't wait to play with my lot!
> 
> Oh, and here's a pic of my lot fordfan!


I love it when i see those line up together, just perfect! lol..


----------



## AaronGTi

Yummy


----------



## caledonia

Now I hate you back Matty. You have Invincible. :doublesho My next purchase as it where.

But here is my personal fav and can help it.

Cosmic once more that daddy in my eyes.


----------



## Alex L

I saw that on Facebook Gordon, looks outstanding 

I'm just waiting to hear what you all think of the sealants, despite loving my Dark Angel, I'm really, really tempted to try Majeste. Just need to save some more pennies lol.

Although the sealants sound very, very interesting.

I just hope I get a pay rise along with my promotion lol


----------



## caledonia

Alex L said:


> I saw that on Facebook Gordon, looks outstanding
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear what you all think of the sealants, despite loving my Dark Angel, I'm really, really tempted to try Majeste. Just need to save some more pennies lol.
> 
> Although the sealants sound very, very interesting.
> 
> I just hope I get a pay rise along with my promotion lol


If you can still get Majeste m8 I would soon. It has been replaced with the new line of waxes and I missed out on this in. Still hoping to get my hands on some 360 though.

What I can say just now as far as durability is concerned. I have a good few car running around up here with cosmic longest being 7 months at the start of April. During our lovely Scottish winter that has never ended so far. (Snow for the last few days here).
Master sealant again in the same conditions living out doors 24/7 longest thus far is 5 months. 
Where I have used Master on the DA for application. I just can help myself but apply cosmic by hand. You will find both apply beautifully and remove the same. Only difference is Master can be released 3 Hrs after application, where Cosmic is 24Hrs.

Only to wiling to help when I can. But unfortunately really busy these days and do no get long enough to run through may posts. 
Gordon


----------



## MaxDe

Alex L said:


> I saw that on Facebook Gordon, looks outstanding
> 
> I'm just waiting to hear what you all think of the sealants, despite loving my Dark Angel, I'm really, really tempted to try Majeste. Just need to save some more pennies lol.
> 
> Although the sealants sound very, very interesting.
> 
> I just hope I get a pay rise along with my promotion lol


lol... too bad majeste de passion has stopped production. the only choice now is the new carnauba creation! lol.


----------



## MaxDe

caledonia said:


> If you can still get Majeste m8 I would soon. It has been replaced with the new line of waxes and I missed out on this in. Still hoping to get my hands on some 360 though.
> 
> What I can say just now as far as durability is concerned. I have a good few car running around up here with cosmic longest being 7 months at the start of April. During our lovely Scottish winter that has never ended so far. (Snow for the last few days here).
> Master sealant again in the same conditions living out doors 24/7 longest thus far is 5 months.
> Where I have used Master on the DA for application. I just can help myself but apply cosmic by hand. You will find both apply beautifully and remove the same. Only difference is Master can be released 3 Hrs after application, where Cosmic is 24Hrs.
> 
> Only to wiling to help when I can. But unfortunately really busy these days and do no get long enough to run through may posts.
> Gordon


Luckily, I bought one 360 before it changes to the new line and is still unopened yet. lol,


----------



## caledonia

MaxDe said:


> Luckily, I bought one 360 before it changes to the new line and is still unopened yet. lol,


 Luck sod hahaha. I hate you now too :lol:


----------



## Alex L

MaxDe said:


> lol... too bad majeste de passion has stopped production. the only choice now is the new carnauba creation! lol.


I'll have to save more pennies then lol


----------



## -Raven-

caledonia said:


> Now I hate you back Matty. You have Invincible. :doublesho My next purchase as it where.
> 
> But here is my personal fav and can help it.
> 
> Cosmic once more that daddy in my eyes.


Awesome Gordon! :argie:

I'm really looking forward to trying out the Invincible/Cosmic combo! I'm going to test it out on my friends black Toyota FJ Cruiser. Should look sensational if it's even up to half the standard of the cars you keep on posting!


----------



## -Raven-

What products do PolishAngel have for coating maintenance? Like CarPro have Reload etc? I was going to use ArtDeShine ArtDeNano/Sicko, its like an updated Kancoat hybrid coating.

And what PolishAngel shampoo wash would you suggest for coating? IIRC Alois has put carnauba in the Aqua and Glissante now?


----------



## caledonia

Invincible can have quite a kick dependant on pad. But finest down beautifully. It contains large grouped abrasives. (Like a bunch of grapes.) But fall apart quickly leaving a finishing polish size particle. So on harder closed cell pads you have the best of both worlds. 
Look forward to it Matt and hope you have a great time with Alfred and co.


----------



## -Raven-

Back in Australia now 

Save your pennies for next year! Around mid April at this stage!


----------



## caledonia

-Raven- said:


> What products do PolishAngel have for coating maintenance? Like CarPro have Reload etc? I was going to use ArtDeShine ArtDeNano/Sicko, its like an updated Kancoat hybrid coating.
> 
> And what PolishAngel shampoo wash would you suggest for coating? IIRC Alois has put carnauba in the Aqua and Glissante now?


Again not a fan of top ups or certain wash products. So not used them or tested them personally. But Flake for washing and Connoisseur as a top up. 
Then again if your happy with reload it will do no harm either. What you have also will serve you well. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> Back in Australia now
> 
> Save your pennies for next year! Around mid April at this stage!


It'll probably take me that long to save up lol, new roof and double glazing seem to priority over everything at the moment


----------



## -Raven-

caledonia said:


> Again not a fan of top ups or certain wash products. So not used them or tested them personally. But Flake for washing and Connoisseur as a top up.
> Then again if your happy with reload it will do no harm either. What you have also will serve you well. :thumb:


Yeah, I agree but I was wanting a shampoo with no additives, and top up for months/year down the track for my friend to use. I'll take a look at Connoisseur, like to 'keep it in the family' if I can. :thumb:

Got the Flake for my cars, they still waxed! My mate isn't getting that one!


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> Yeah, I agree but I was wanting a shampoo with no additives, and top up for months/year down the track for my friend to use. I'll take a look at Connoisseur, like to 'keep it in the family' if I can. :thumb:
> 
> Got the Flake for my cars, they still waxed! My mate isn't getting that one!


Cant you hire a car in Singapore and give it a wash and coating? :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Cant you hire a car in Singapore and give it a wash and coating? :lol:


im back in Australia now.  But I did coat a Lambo last weekend!


----------



## MaxDe

caledonia said:


> Luck sod hahaha. I hate you now too :lol:


lol.. i can release that jar if you like. hahaha.


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> im back in Australia now.  But I did coat a Lambo last weekend!


Nice, where's the pics?:lol:


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> Nice, where's the pics?:lol:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300386

A bit of a tease of Singapore here, but I'm getting pics together at the moment. 

Don't want to spam up the PolishAngel thread....

.


----------



## efib

Has anyone used master final polish and/or master compound polish?
How do you rate them?


----------



## AaronGTi

I'll be using final master polish next week to give it a proper run.
I only used it the once a while back and was a quick set so cant mind much about it.
It's quite a runny polish n feels really fine iirc.


----------



## Rascal_69

Master sealant? What were folks thoughts on it when used? 

Did it last a year?


----------



## AaronGTi

Not used mine yet, had it for a year lol


----------



## efib

Thanks Aaron , keep us posted !


----------



## Rascal_69

Looking at ordering some master soon


----------



## Rascal_69

Gordon have you measured actual thickness left behind? 

What is most costs you have applied. 

My friend has a black lambo and wants the coating added. Folk are saying 6 coats from a 50ml? 

Was looking at measuring what each layer adds from 5-6 layers we do. 

Thanks


----------



## Rascal_69

Ordering both cosmic and master after this thread. 

Was meant to be buying shield lol

More money lol


----------



## -Raven-

Rascal_69 said:


> Ordering both cosmic and master after this thread.
> 
> Was meant to be buying shield lol
> 
> More money lol


i think you'll enjoy the PolishAngel mate. Just wait until you smell them! :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

-Raven- said:


> i think you'll enjoy the PolishAngel mate. Just wait until you smell them! :thumb:


I don't like how the website doesn't show vat or shipping till the every last stage


----------



## sprocketser

Would like to try Polish Angel one day , never know .


----------



## -Raven-

Rascal_69 said:


> I don't like how the website doesn't show vat or shipping till the every last stage


That might be a thing to talk to Dom (PA UK) about. He's more than helpful mate, very friendly genuine guy, and I'm sure he got a price list somewhere he could send you. 

Try the Invincible as well if you are going to get the Cosmic. It's a lovely product, a pre-coat glaze I guess, it does make a nice difference. :thumb:

I didn't bother getting the Master Sealant just yet, it's hard to when they got the Carnaubaflockencremes p) like Famous, Centurion, etc. The Contour goes real nice as a pre-wax for these too!


----------



## Rascal_69

Got it sorted. I only got master and cosmic to start with.

If I like them I will look into others


----------



## MaxDe

You will like master sealant! and once cosmic is applied, put master on top of it for extra slickness and protection. All I can say super easy to apply and wipe off. No tricky time or curing time duration, follow the instruction at the bottle, you will have no problem. I have cosmic, invincible, famous, escalate lotion, 2013 wax, love it!

Just remember, to get a invincible primer pre coat glaze before cosmic just like Raven said. It does make a 'difference'!


----------



## fordfan

Having successfully ordered a couple of small items from Polishangel Germany site before, went to order some famous today and got a nasty surprise! 

Apparently for my country India, polish angel has put a minimum order limit of 250 euros for a single order... This is something new and was not there last time :-( 

Not sure if this is there for other countries also or only for my country I wonder? 

Guess no more polish angel stuff for a normal consumer like me in a country like India... Can't really afford that much money spend for feeding my detailing enthusiasm / hobby


----------



## Rascal_69

MaxDe said:


> You will like master sealant! and once cosmic is applied, put master on top of it for extra slickness and protection. All I can say super easy to apply and wipe off. No tricky time or curing time duration, follow the instruction at the bottle, you will have no problem. I have cosmic, invincible, famous, escalate lotion, 2013 wax, love it!
> 
> Just remember, to get a invincible primer pre coat glaze before cosmic just like Raven said. It does make a 'difference'!


Never got the primer as the abrasives put me off.

I plan to get car perfect and will just ipa it then apply cosmic.

Plan 4-6 coats of cosmic


----------



## -Raven-

Rascal_69 said:


> Never got the primer as the abrasives put me off.
> 
> I plan to get car perfect and will just ipa it then apply cosmic.
> 
> Plan 4-6 coats of cosmic


i didn't really find it abrasive at all. Maybe cleaner glaze? It has nice glazing effect anyway! :thumb:


----------



## efib

fordfan said:


> Having successfully ordered a couple of small items from Polishangel Germany site before, went to order some famous today and got a nasty surprise!
> 
> Apparently for my country India, polish angel has put a minimum order limit of 250 euros for a single order... This is something new and was not there last time :-(
> 
> Not sure if this is there for other countries also or only for my country I wonder?
> 
> Guess no more polish angel stuff for a normal consumer like me in a country like India... Can't really afford that much money spend for feeding my detailing enthusiasm / hobby


Send an email to Alois in Germany and see what he can do if you want :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

-Raven- said:


> i didn't really find it abrasive at all. Maybe cleaner glaze? It has nice glazing effect anyway! :thumb:


Will just stick to ipa and maybe also swissvax cleaner fluid


----------



## -Raven-

Rascal_69 said:


> Will just stick to ipa and maybe also swissvax cleaner fluid


Swissvax Cleaner Fluid is my favourite pre-wax cleaner! Very nice stuff! :thumb:


----------



## efib

Do you know if anyone has stock from the old line of waxes ?
I had Majeste de passion but I sold it and then I found one again after they had stop the production but a good friend of mine wants it so I want to find another one !!


----------



## Goodylax

efib said:


> Earlier today arrived a package I was waiting with lust for :devil: It was very well packaged, very solid.
> Inside the box there were two smaller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One had this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was very carefully packaged with a jiffy bag and "cheetos" hope you understand what I mean :doublesho
> 
> The other had this beautiful black box which is closing on its side with magnet, and was sealed with a sticker (which I ripped off  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside there was majeste de passion wax with an hand polishing pad in perfect size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho so fresh !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pot is murano glass excellent quality with a sticker of authenticity (watermark), the lid on the other hand had two swarovski crystals on it.
> I was surprised as I never had a wax so special
> 
> sorry for the long post and the bad quality , the pictures were taken by my iphone..no camera available at this moment so I tried my best


What is that liquid in the fancy glass. Their wash? I went on their site and can't find it in the crystal .....


----------



## efib

Goodylax said:


> What is that liquid in the fancy glass. Their wash? I went on their site and can't find it in the crystal .....


Yes it's their wash , it was on discount ,at the same price as their non- glass so I took it.
They don't stock the aqua crystal now and I think that they have changed the shampoo's "recipe " or something ..


----------



## Goodylax

Wow :thumb:
Nice piece!


----------



## Alex L

efib said:


> Do you know if anyone has stock from the old line of waxes ?
> I had Majeste de passion but I sold it and then I found one again after they had stop the production but a good friend of mine wants it so I want to find another one !!


I think you'll just have to patiently wait I'm afraid, or split yours in half.

Or sell yours to your friend and swap to one of their coatings


----------



## efib

Alex L said:


> I think you'll just have to patiently wait I'm afraid, or split yours in half.
> 
> Or sell yours to your friend and swap to one of their coatings


I keep my expectations low on finding a new one :/

Speaking of which , famous got my attention and I will take it with master sealant when I order again :argie:


----------



## evotuning

http://www.pielegnowacauto.pl/kosme...wy-polishangel-majeste-the-passion-75-ml.html


----------



## efib

evotuning said:


> http://www.pielegnowacauto.pl/kosme...wy-polishangel-majeste-the-passion-75-ml.html


Nice , thanks !!


----------



## Blueberry

So guys, Polishangel have just come to my attention, thanks to Aaron 👍
Looked at the UK website and they look to have some great products.

Those of you that have used their products, can you give any updates on durability of their coatings and recommendations on which products to try out. 

Master Sealant and Famous gets lots of mentions, as does Cosmic. 
Can you tell me more about the Creme flakes ?

Thanking you 😃


----------



## Rascal_69

Only used master so far but I have applied swissvax rolls Royce on top. 

But so easy to use. Finish is lovely. 

I have Viking, cosmic and master.


----------



## Blueberry

Well I've taken the plunge and ordered PolishAngel Escalate, Famous and Red Opal. Looking forward to trying these out for my winter detail and topping with one of my BMD waxes 😃


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Blueberry said:


> Well I've taken the plunge and ordered PolishAngel Escalate, Famous and Red Opal. Looking forward to trying these out for my winter detail and topping with one of my BMD waxes 😃


A great combination .
stevie BMD


----------



## AaronGTi

Doesnt get any better!!


----------



## Trip tdi

AaronGTi said:


> Doesnt get any better!!


That's pure Liquid Molton Magic, the reflections look 3 Dimensional with razor sharp clarity, who needs 4k and HD when you get those results, mind blowing paintwork, lets hope the paintwork stays the same through winter, I would not want to drive the car.


----------



## Blueberry

Look what arrived in the post today . So well packaged and so many nice touches. My OH actually unwrapped it as he was so impressed and he wanted to see what was inside 👍



















Now just got to wait for this rain to stop so I can get out there and get my car protected for winter 😃


----------



## AaronGTi

Nice one Kerry. Look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## sistersvisions

Blueberry said:


> Look what arrived in the post today . So well packaged and so many nice touches. My OH actually unwrapped it as he was so impressed and he wanted to see what was inside 👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just got to wait for this rain to stop so I can get out there and get my car protected for winter 😃


What products did go for?? Cant make out the labels :-[


----------



## Blueberry

Left to right : Escalate, Famous and Red Opal


----------



## Rascal_69

The way famous comes boxed is same way cosmic comes, 

Box, ribbon, gloves, serial number, and applicator. 

Nicely presented i think


----------



## ottostein

Sister... That toaster needs a correction


----------



## Rascal_69

ottostein said:


> Sister... That toaster needs a correction


Its blueberrys lol


----------



## Goodylax

I love how even their packing foam smells delicious


----------



## Alex L

Nice one, I'm sure you'll like them :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

ottostein said:


> Sister... That toaster needs a correction


I knew someone would say that


----------



## Audriulis

AaronGTi said:


> Doesnt get any better!!


Looks fab, what combo was used mate ?


----------



## AaronGTi

Audriulis said:


> Looks fab, what combo was used mate ?


Eaclate Lotion on the DA followed by FAMOUS carnauba flake creme and topped with BMD Sirius Show Wax.

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

I tried my Aqua and Master Sealant at the weekend and my word are the nice products.

The Aqua is sooooo good, awesome sherbet smell, really sudsy and really slick. But definetly a special occasion shampoo due to the cost. And the added Nuba doesn't seem to affect the cleaning ability or add too much like flake does.

And tbh I don't see the point of flake, maybe as a dilute-able Nuba based QD it'd be better.

And the Master Sealant is quite possibly the easiest LSP I've ever used, so easy on and spreads forever, and removal is a breeze.

And it looks really good too, definetly comparable to what I had on there before, just curious to see how long 1 coat on unprepped paint lasts and it it beats what was on there before.


----------



## -Raven-

Flake was meant to be the carnauba wash, Glissante was meant to be the non-carnauba wash, and Aqua was meant to be the luxury wash. They've since put carnauba in all their washes, which kind of makes them all pointless. At least before they had a target market. If I'm using coatings like Cosmic, I don't want carnauba in a wash!!!!!


----------



## Alex L

I do wonder what the actual percentages of nuba in each are and what the difference between Carnauba Gel Paste and Carnaubawash with real Carnaubaflake is?

I'd imagine these shampoos are designed to work with the entire PA range with no ill effects but I don't have any experience with Cosmic so wouldn't like to comment.

But it is a very, very good shampoo. Just very, very expensive lol


----------



## efib

I have plenty of shampoo left ( aqua old version , spa and b2bm ) but in the next order I'll include glissante and aqua just to give them a go . Famous and red opal also got my attention . 
Unfortunately my sister had an accident with the car , thank God she didn't have a scratch , and new products have to be on hold for a while :/


----------



## 67 Mustang

Hey guys,

1- What is the difference in final looks between Master & Famous as far as dept, wetness and gloss go on dark colors?
2- Can you layer these two on top of each other or is that overkill?
3- How many coats of coverage from the 50ml on a midsize car?

Thanks much


----------



## efib

2. You can put master sealant and then famous ( I'm planning on masts sealant - famous - fenix and optional red opal )
3. 50ml I'd say 4-5 application depending on the car , you use very little product .


----------



## Blueberry

I've got Famous but yet to use it due to the weather. Will report back when I do


----------



## AaronGTi

67 Mustang said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 1- What is the difference in final looks between Master & Famous as far as dept, wetness and gloss go on dark colors?
> 2- Can you layer these two on top of each other or is that overkill?
> 3- How many coats of coverage from the 50ml on a midsize car?
> 
> Thanks much


1. Master Sealant = sharper brighter. Famous = Deeper Wetter.
2. Yes, Master Sealant follower by Famous is a great combo as i've seen.
3. Youll get a good few coats out 50ml, the key is to keep spreading a tiny amount and resist adding more product to the applicator. A little goes a long way.


----------



## 67 Mustang

efib said:


> 2. You can put master sealant and then famous ( I'm planning on masts sealant - famous - fenix and optional red opal )
> 3. 50ml I'd say 4-5 application depending on the car , you use very little product .


Thanks much, and hope your ride is all well by now.



AaronGTi said:


> 1. Master Sealant = sharper brighter. Famous = Deeper Wetter.
> 2. Yes, Master Sealant follower by Famous is a great combo as i've seen.
> 3. Youll get a good few coats out 50ml, the key is to keep spreading a tiny amount and resist adding more product to the applicator. A little goes a long way.


Thank you much too,
3- So with these products on the primed pad just put 3 drops or so and go?


----------



## Alex L

67 Mustang said:


> Thanks much, and hope your ride is all well by now.
> 
> Thank you much too,
> 3- So with these products on the primed pad just put 3 drops or so and go?


Yep, it really does spread forever and buff off is unbelievably easy.


----------



## efib

67 Mustang said:


> Thanks much, and hope your ride is all well by now.


Anytime  fingers crossed I'll have it by the end of the week


----------



## Blueberry

Well guys and gals, I finally got my winter detail finished today using Polish Angel products.

Used the Esclate polish, followed by two coats of Famous.

Esclate smells gorgeous and Famous, well what can I say? It's so easy to apply, spreads very far and goes on very easily AND is the easiest product to buff off. It's effortless.. Leave Famous to cure for 20 minutes and then buffed before applying a second coat. The finish Esclate and Famous has left is phenomenal. So wet, slick and shiny. It's great. Ran out of light tonight so hopefully get some photos tomorrow and the next wash I will apply a coat or two of BMD Helios.

Red Opal I intend to use as a top up every now and again.

I think I might have to treat myself to a Polish Angel shampoo. Christmas is coming soon too 

I'm very impressed to say the least. It will be interesting to see how the durability holds up.


----------



## 67 Mustang

Blueberry said:


> Well guys and gals, I finally got my winter detail finished today using Polish Angel products.
> 
> Used the Esclate polish, followed by two coats of Famous.
> 
> Esclate smells gorgeous and Famous, well what can I say? It's so easy to apply, spreads very far and goes on very easily AND is the easiest product to buff off. It's effortless.. Leave Famous to cure for 20 minutes and then buffed before applying a second coat. The finish Esclate and Famous has left is phenomenal. So wet, slick and shiny. It's great. Ran out of light tonight so hopefully get some photos tomorrow and the next wash I will apply a coat or two of BMD Helios.
> 
> Red Opal I intend to use as a top up every now and again.
> 
> I think I might have to treat myself to a Polish Angel shampoo. Christmas is coming soon too
> 
> I'm very impressed to say the least. It will be interesting to see how the durability holds up.


Glad to hear you like'em, about to order same things myself.:thumb:
Did you do them by hand or machine? Which pads?


----------



## Rascal_69

Am still loving polish angel too.

Finished this m3 in 2 coats of master sealant 12h apart.


----------



## Blueberry

67 Mustang said:


> Glad to hear you like'em, about to order same things myself.:thumb:
> Did you do them by hand or machine? Which pads?


I used Esclate by machine using a Hexlogic finishing pad. Famous I applied by hand.


----------



## Blueberry

Rascal_69 said:


> Am still loving polish angel too.
> 
> Finished this m3 in 2 coats of master sealant 12h apart.


Stunning finish Rascal 👍


----------



## Alex L

That M3 is stunning, I can't wait to get a few coats on my new car soon 



Blueberry said:


> I think I might have to treat myself to a Polish Angel shampoo. Christmas is coming soon


Aqua, it's an awesome shampoo, bit pricey but we'll worth it :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

My only thing I hate is dispensers. 

When sealing the bottle at the end you end up with abit of waste. A full pump


----------



## Blueberry

Alex L said:


> Aqua, it's an awesome shampoo, bit pricey but we'll worth it :thumb:


Thanks Alex. Any other of their shampoos or Products worth considering ?


----------



## fethead

Rascal_69 said:


> My only thing I hate is dispensers.
> 
> When sealing the bottle at the end you end up with abit of waste. A full pump


Try blocking the hole with your thumb as you push down the plunger to reseal it. If that doesn't work, try it again with the top unscrewed and it should work without losing anything:thumb:

Richard

PS - I've been looking at this Polish Angel line and its impressive. Might have to do a few extra shifts to get me some for Xmas.
Awesome finish on the M3, cracking work fella.


----------



## Rascal_69

fethead said:


> Try blocking the hole with your thumb as you push down the plunger to reseal it. If that doesn't work, try it again with the top unscrewed and it should work without losing anything:thumb:
> 
> Richard
> 
> PS - I've been looking at this Polish Angel line and its impressive. Might have to do a few extra shifts to get me some for Xmas.
> Awesome finish on the M3, cracking work fella.


Thanks.

I will try that next time. Hopefully less waste :wall:

And a red thumb lol


----------



## Blueberry

fethead said:


> Try blocking the hole with your thumb as you push down the plunger to reseal it. If that doesn't work, try it again with the top unscrewed and it should work without losing anything:thumb:
> 
> Richard
> 
> PS - I've been looking at this Polish Angel line and its impressive. Might have to do a few extra shifts to get me some for Xmas.
> Awesome finish on the M3, cracking work fella.


Good tip 👍

Honestly mate, you won't be disappointed. Just the most simplest of products to apply but especially to remove and which leave such a damn fine finish 😃


----------



## Alex L

Blueberry said:


> Thanks Alex. Any other of their shampoos or Products worth considering ?


Flakes not worth it tbh and I've not tried Glissante.

I think Efi has tried Aqua and Glissante so it might be worth seeing what she says :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Don't the shampoos come in those lovely shaped bottles anymore? They would make a great gift for someone into detailing.


----------



## Alex L

Blueberry said:


> Don't the shampoos come in those lovely shaped bottles anymore? They would make a great gift for someone into detailing.


Not any more unfortunately


----------



## efib

I have only aqua (the old version) and I must say that I really like it, it has a very "luxury" scent, great lubricity , nice suds and cleans very well while being wax safe, the only downside I can find is that it is pricey and not very concentrated so it's not the vfm product but it will give you that "special feeling" :argie:

I think that master sealant is a must have product and not very expensive given the look and the durability, easy on and off and a little goes far .

I have some wax but I never had time to leave them long enough to comment on these, but it would be pointless since they stopped the production of these :wall: 

Overall I like the fact that you can get a very good results easily and with style


----------



## fethead

Rascal_69 said:


> Am still loving polish angel too.
> 
> Finished this m3 in 2 coats of master sealant 12h apart.


Any more pics on this awesome car and finish?

Richard


----------



## Rascal_69




----------



## 67 Mustang

Hey Guys,

Any thoughts on their pads for esclate (Pink) and MS (Black) Vs Scholl concepts pads?

Also wanna order MS but unsure about Famous as I'm ordering Bouncers VI so gotta get myself either VI or Famous any suggestions?


----------



## Blueberry

Not sure about the pads as I've not used either.

With regards to the second question, what are you looking for? Ie durability, looks

If its durability then Famous but you can still top with a wax. I'm really liking Famous. So easy to use and gives a great wet look.


----------



## k9vnd

Polish angel has been the go for my winter protection too, ive enjoyed using the 4 I bought being master 2,honey,wolfenite and centurion, my overall thought was still to wax over the centurion but ive given it a 2 coat in a 24hr period. Why wulfenite under centurion? basically because of depth, its a stunning product which gives a great deep depth into the paint.Not as glossy as id expected but a little experimenting later in the year should clarify thing's.

Just wulfenite test-









Master2,wolfenite,centurion-









Master2,wolfenite and 2x coat centurion, honey dressing on tyre's-


----------



## efib

What do you think of "honey" does it worth the extra cash compared to others?
I never thought about topping carnauba arts with centurion/famous, I might try it..give us feedback about durability etc please


----------



## 67 Mustang

Blueberry said:


> Not sure about the pads as I've not used either.
> 
> With regards to the second question, what are you looking for? Ie durability, looks
> 
> If its durability then Famous but you can still top with a wax. I'm really liking Famous. So easy to use and gives a great wet look.


I know a couple of guys on here have topped Famous over MS, AaronGti was the one who recommended it to me earlier, but my thoughts were that both of these have sealants in them so durability of one or the other should be pretty similar with the difference being that Famous has Carnauba in the mixture so in reality just one or the other should suffice? So now if you top off Famous over you are just adding the carnauba flavor which you probably would get if you just put famous by itself unless the combo of these two somehow improves the looks that much more.

As for topping up both with another layer of wax instead of wax on just one of them wouldn't that be the economy of diminishing returns? Meaning that after so many layers it just wouldn't matter anymore lookwise or even for protection?



k9vnd said:


> Polish angel has been the go for my winter protection too, ive enjoyed using the 4 I bought being master 2,honey,wolfenite and centurion, my overall thought was still to wax over the centurion but ive given it a 2 coat in a 24hr period. Why wulfenite under centurion? basically because of depth, its a stunning product which gives a great deep depth into the paint.Not as glossy as id expected but a little experimenting later in the year should clarify thing's.
> 
> Just wulfenite test-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master2,wolfenite,centurion-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master2,wolfenite and 2x coat centurion, honey dressing on tyre's-


Thanks, 
unfortunately I can't see any of your pictures as both my iPad and laptop don't open up the vast majority of pictures on DW for a reason that I haven't figured out yet.

I thought you were supposed to use the wolf over on top as a last stage QD type spray, could that be why you're not getting the gloss you wanted? I'm getting Rapidwaxx for the qd effect also esclate for the last stage fine/jewel polish prior to Ms or famous I think either esclate or palm balm/contour under your sealant would probably enhance the gloss?

Lastly can anyone inform about the PA Pads vs Scholl pads?


----------



## k9vnd

efib said:


> What do you think of "honey" does it worth the extra cash compared to others?
> I never thought about topping carnauba arts with centurion/famous, I might try it..give us feedback about durability etc please


If I can be really honest the honey is very similar to dodo juice's supernatural tyre trim dressing, nice application which leaves the tyre with a matt to slight satin finish,tried another coat the next day but still dries to a matt/satin finish.

To compare it with other's its no better than dodo supernatural's tyre trim dressing or zanio z16, when honey run's out I will go back for another zanio


----------



## k9vnd

67 Mustang said:


> I thought you were supposed to use the wolf over on top as a last stage QD type spray, could that be why you're not getting the gloss you wanted? I'm getting Rapidwaxx for the qd effect also esclate for the last stage fine/jewel polish prior to Ms or famous I think either esclate or palm balm/contour under your sealant would probably enhance the gloss?


Thank's, When I received the wulfenite first I just did an ipa wipe of the bonnet and tested the product, what I wasn't impressed with was the fact that there's a wet shimmer shine, nothing the sort and being a nuba based qd it left a warm nuba type glow.
However I did notice that it did leave the panel with a very deep rich depth which simply delighted me upon using. 
I couldn't believe how much darker the result was that I thought id use this as a base after a quick buff with the master2. Wolfenite on it's own I questioned already as I was going to add a wax on top being r222 just for look's but polish angel direct advised centurion which they say add's a stunning wet look finish and must say it did, in fact today I would say it's almost glass like. Am really impressed.


----------



## 67 Mustang

k9vnd said:


> Thank's, When I received the wulfenite first I just did an ipa wipe of the bonnet and tested the product, what I wasn't impressed with was the fact that there's a wet shimmer shine, nothing the sort and being a nuba based qd it left a warm nuba type glow.
> However I did notice that it did leave the panel with a very deep rich depth which simply delighted me upon using.
> I couldn't believe how much darker the result was that I thought id use this as a base after a quick buff with the master2. Wolfenite on it's own I questioned already as I was going to add a wax on top being r222 just for look's but polish angel direct advised centurion which they say add's a stunning wet look finish and must say it did, in fact today I would say it's almost glass like. Am really impressed.





k9vnd said:


> If I can be really honest the honey is very similar to dodo juice's supernatural tyre trim dressing, nice application which leaves the tyre with a matt to slight satin finish,tried another coat the next day but still dries to a matt/satin finish.
> 
> To compare it with other's its no better than dodo supernatural's tyre trim dressing or zanio z16, when honey run's out I will go back for another zanio


Thank you too,

I'm getting Prima Infinity,mostly for my tires, as I saw a good review on it at AG forum which rated it high for trim too as well as from a few people here on DW, it left a nice shine on tyres which I prefer for my car being an older classic. Also the idea of just 50ml of a product at that price range is'nt really that enticing for me.


----------



## k9vnd

Its a gel so it does spread well on an old foam applicator, durability can't tell as it's only been on 2 day's..lol.


----------



## Blueberry

67 Mustang said:


> I know a couple of guys on here have topped Famous over MS, AaronGti was the one who recommended it to me earlier, but my thoughts were that both of these have sealants in them so durability of one or the other should be pretty similar with the difference being that Famous has Carnauba in the mixture so in reality just one or the other should suffice? So now if you top off Famous over you are just adding the carnauba flavor which you probably would get if you just put famous by itself unless the combo of these two somehow improves the looks that much more.
> 
> As for topping up both with another layer of wax instead of wax on just one of them wouldn't that be the economy of diminishing returns? Meaning that after so many layers it just wouldn't matter anymore lookwise or even for protection?
> 
> Thanks,
> unfortunately I can't see any of your pictures as both my iPad and laptop don't open up the vast majority of pictures on DW for a reason that I haven't figured out yet.
> 
> I thought you were supposed to use the wolf over on top as a last stage QD type spray, could that be why you're not getting the gloss you wanted? I'm getting Rapidwaxx for the qd effect also esclate for the last stage fine/jewel polish prior to Ms or famous I think either esclate or palm balm/contour under your sealant would probably enhance the gloss?
> 
> Lastly can anyone inform about the PA Pads vs Scholl pads?


I just used Famous once I'd polished with Esclate. I didn't use MS. The reason I chose Famous was because of the wax. I don't want a stark look on my metallic red but warmth and depth. I wanted the durability that it gives but topping with a wax is not really necessary however I just enjoy the process of waxing.


----------



## 67 Mustang

k9vnd said:


> Its a gel so it does spread well on an old foam applicator, durability can't tell as it's only been on 2 day's..lol.


Thanks,

Do inform about the durability once you know if you may.



Blueberry said:


> I just used Famous once I'd polished with Esclate. I didn't use MS. The reason I chose Famous was because of the wax. I don't want a stark look on my metallic red but warmth and depth. I wanted the durability that it gives but topping with a wax is not really necessary however I just enjoy the process of waxing.


I bet the car looks lovely,
do you see a Big difference with famous having the sealants in it over just using the waxes you have used? I kinda feel you'd notice the combination of glassy feel of the sealant and carnauba mixture that much more, am I right?


----------



## Blueberry

Yes you are right. The paint does have a more glassy look but not overly so like you would just using a pure sealant. In fact the Famous gives an incredibly wet look so I'm getting the best of both worlds. Topping it with a show wax is quite exceptional


----------



## 67 Mustang

Blueberry said:


> Yes you are right. The paint does have a more glassy look but not overly so like you would just using a pure sealant. In fact the Famous gives an incredibly wet look so I'm getting the best of both worlds. Topping it with a show wax is quite exceptional


I'd imagine that bit of glassy effect is what makes it look fantastic with reflections etc., would Capture (CTR) look good as a topup on your set up?


----------



## Blueberry

67 Mustang said:


> I'd imagine that bit of glassy effect is what makes it look fantastic with reflections etc., would Capture (CTR) look good as a topup on your set up?


It probably would but haven't tried that one on top of Famous yet. Used BMD Sirius and D$f Wax Show Ed.


----------



## k9vnd

That's honey worn off but have in mind I run a very low profile tyre on my 19" alloy's, probably give the tyre's a good g101 at the weekend and think another coat, probably apply dodo tyre wax first sign of snow!!


----------



## efib

How long did it last??!


----------



## k9vnd

efib said:


> How long did it last??!


3 day's or 347mile, weather been dry till tonight.


----------



## efib

k9vnd said:


> 3 day's or 347mile, weather been dry till tonight.


 One Polish Angel product that I'll never have 
Thanks for the update !


----------



## Alex L

efib said:


> One Polish Angel product that I'll never have
> Thanks for the update !


Me too, I've looked and looked at this but for the cost of Meg's endurance it just doesn't compare


----------



## Rascal_69

Only polish angel stuff which I would buy is 
Compounds
Polish
Sealants
Wax

The rest are quite over priced. Ie £50 odds for 500ml of iron remover :lol: :doublesho

Seems all products are priced the same roughly.


----------



## ronwash

I just got ESOTERIC SIGNATURE SERIES WAX V2.
It was on sale from the estoeric site 75$ instead of 125$.
I been wanting to get this for a while.
it was till the 2nd,i got it on the 2nd night,so it was very close..


----------



## 67 Mustang

Any of you used Concours the beauty or Majeste de passion waxes? And how do you rate them?


----------



## -Raven-

ronwash said:


> I just got ESOTERIC SIGNATURE SERIES WAX V2.
> It was on sale from the estoeric site 75$ instead of 125$.
> I been wanting to get this for a while.
> it was till the 2nd,i got it on the 2nd night,so it was very close..


Nice one Ron! :thumb:

I did want to get that, but I know I just won't use it.....


----------



## Kotsos

67 Mustang said:


> Any of you used Concours the beauty or Majeste de passion waxes? And how do you rate them?


I have used Majeste few times and its great wax.

Links 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319796&highlight=majeste

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321016&highlight=majeste

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301343&highlight=majeste


----------



## ronwash

-Raven- said:


> Nice one Ron! :thumb:
> 
> I did want to get that, but I know I just won't use it.....


Thanks bud,ill upload some pics when its on a car.
Next is Echelon Zen Xero kit.


----------



## -Raven-

ronwash said:


> Thanks bud,ill upload some pics when its on a car.
> Next is Echelon Zen Xero kit.


Please do!

Oh, might have something else special on the way too. Something unobtainable lol!


----------



## -Raven-

Kotsos said:


> I have used Majeste few times and its great wax.
> 
> Links
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319796&highlight=majeste
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321016&highlight=majeste
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301343&highlight=majeste


Very nice Kostas! :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

I want the old style waxes.


----------



## 67 Mustang

Kotsos said:


> I have used Majeste few times and its great wax.
> 
> Links
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319796&highlight=majeste
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321016&highlight=majeste
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301343&highlight=majeste


I tried all three links but unfortunately for some reason I can't load any of the pictures, as with the majority of them on DW. It might be my ISP blocking them.

Thanks much for the info though.


----------



## efib

Old line of waxes was quite good and good priced compared to the new line :doublesho .
I have majeste de passion and fenix, I can't comment on durability but these had easy on/off , very economical to use and a nice scent.
I will go to my hometown this weekend and I will use all of my waxes on my dad's car so I can give you feedback 

@ronwash 
Killer price for the esoteric :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

I was asleep at the wheel on the esoteric sale. Real easy to use wax stays clean too.


----------



## k9vnd

efib said:


> One Polish Angel product that I'll never have
> Thanks for the update !


Second chance though, will give the tyre's a good clean,dry and re apply.


----------



## Alex L

ronwash said:


> I just got ESOTERIC SIGNATURE SERIES WAX V2.
> It was on sale from the estoeric site 75$ instead of 125$.
> I been wanting to get this for a while.
> it was till the 2nd,i got it on the 2nd night,so it was very close..


Finally, I've been waiting to see someone use this and hear their thoughts :thumb:



67 Mustang said:


> Any of you used Concours the beauty or Majeste de passion waxes? And how do you rate them?


I'd loved to have tried them as they were in my price range, the new ones are just a little too expensive for me.


----------



## 67 Mustang

I'd loved to have tried them as they were in my price range, the new ones are just a little too expensive for me.[/QUOTE]

Same here.


----------



## ronwash

Alex L said:


> Finally, I've been waiting to see someone use this and hear their thoughts :thumb:
> 
> I'd loved to have tried them as they were in my price range, the new ones are just a little too expensive for me.


Alex,ill post my thoughts on that in a few weeks,maybe less..


----------



## k9vnd

Not managed to do this yet chap's due to arranging a funeral.


----------



## efib

k9vnd said:


> Not managed to do this yet chap's due to arranging a funeral.


So sorry to hear that :/


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I have tried PolishAngel Master Compound , Final Polish and Carnaubaflockencreme Snow White , I can say Master Compound and Master Polish top quality product and I will buy it again:thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

ronwash said:


> I just got ESOTERIC SIGNATURE SERIES WAX V2.
> It was on sale from the estoeric site 75$ instead of 125$.
> I been wanting to get this for a while.
> it was till the 2nd,i got it on the 2nd night,so it was very close..


I picked up a bottle a few weeks ago from detailed image. They were having a 25% off sale- got it for a little under $100. :thumb:
Haven't used it yet though..


----------



## efib

Merry Christmas everyone 
Yesterday I used a variety of waxes including Polish Angel Fenix and Majeste de Passion . 
These have incredible easy on and off , in the second layer I put more product of Fenix and it came out effortlessly !! I will update with beading shots and sheeting videos . 
But these blew my mind :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69

Stop teasing efib


----------



## Alex L

I could of sworn you said got me those two waxes as a Christmas present Efi, I cant believe you used them instead :lol::lol:


----------



## efib

Lol !! Sorry guys


----------



## caledonia

efib said:


> Merry Christmas everyone
> Yesterday I used a variety of waxes including Polish Angel Fenix and Majeste de Passion .
> These have incredible easy on and off , in the second layer I put more product of Fenix and it came out effortlessly !! I will update with beading shots and sheeting videos .
> But these blew my mind :thumb:


You have just got to love Majeste and De Beauty. But your one up on me as I have not used Fenix. Let us know what you think over the coarse of time Efib.



Rascal_69 said:


> Stop teasing efib


Poor Efib is not the type to tease. But I am :lol:


----------



## efib

Concours de beauty got my attention too , a store in Sweden sell it but they only send to Sweden :/

Sky fly ?! You most certainly are a teaser  
I was really close to take this when I was looking for my first boutique wax but there were hardly any reviews .
Please let us know what you think , I heard that the water behavior is epic !


----------



## caledonia

Skyfly short video.


----------



## Kotsos

caledonia said:


> You have just got to love Majeste and De Beauty. But your one up on me as I have not used Fenix. Let us know what you think over the coarse of time Efib.
> 
> Poor Efib is not the type to tease. But I am :lol:


This box have serious orange peel issues . I would reccomend you to send it to me and send you back an 915 in mint condition :lol:


----------



## efib

It's one fine beading over there !


----------



## efib

Ok guys, some beading shots 
Fenix on the hood



















Fenix on the roof




























And Majeste de Passion behind the door










The car was not dirty but had some dust 
I'll make an sheeting video at some point !


----------



## Kotsos

Some great beading there, thanks for posting


----------



## efib

I think that too 
Check cd for artdekotsos beading


----------



## rallye666

Hi all, just treated myself to some escalate and master sealant. Can someone explain difference between escalate and contour? I'll be applying by hand so wondered if I bought the wrong one!


----------



## efib

Escalate is not exactly a pre-wax cleaner like contour, you can use esclate for jeweling if machine polishing or by hand, it will remove the light scratches.
Contour is the base for famous, centurion and snow white, it's like a pre-wax cleaner.


----------



## caledonia

rallye666 said:


> Hi all, just treated myself to some escalate and master sealant. Can someone explain difference between escalate and contour? I'll be applying by hand so wondered if I bought the wrong one!





efib said:


> Escalate is not exactly a pre-wax cleaner like contour, you can use esclate for jeweling if machine polishing or by hand, it will remove the light scratches.
> Contour is the base for famous, centurion and snow white, it's like a pre-wax cleaner.


As Efib has already pointed out Esclate is an abrasive paint cleanser. That can be used by hand or machine. It also leave a nice clean surface where a sealant or a wax can be applied over the top. Contor is an oils based product (Glaze)and is designed to work wholly with wax as sealants would not bond over this without a wipe down. 
Palm on the other hand is an none abrasive paint cleaner and again can work with both. Sealant and wax.

HTH Gordon.


----------



## rallye666

efib said:


> Escalate is not exactly a pre-wax cleaner like contour, you can use esclate for jeweling if machine polishing or by hand, it will remove the light scratches.
> Contour is the base for famous, centurion and snow white, it's like a pre-wax cleaner.


Cool thanks, it's going on a brand new car so hopefully escalate by hand will nip out the inevitable dealer induced marks


----------



## viganjashari

8 months since this gorgeous thread is dead, I just finished it now, it was very attractive, Master Selant, Invincible and Glass Coat are on my list, thanks to all who contributed in this thread, and I will find another updated Polish Angel thread.


----------



## Rascal_69

Polish angel


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## chewy_

Are the polish angel waxes worth investing in? The majeste de passion looks nice on the 3rd page of this thread. Can't find it on the wax section on the website though? http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/carnuaba-waxes


----------



## Rascal_69

chewy_ said:


> Are the polish angel waxes worth investing in? The majeste de passion looks nice on the 3rd page of this thread. Can't find it on the wax section on the website though? http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/carnuaba-waxes


MaJeste de passion and others are all dis continued now.

Ie fenix, platinum sky fall, concours de beauty


----------



## southwest10

@rascal_69
What is youre wax called?
I really want to try a polish angel wax but they are so pricey


----------



## Rascal_69

southwest10 said:


> @rascal_69
> What is youre wax called?
> I really want to try a polish angel wax but they are so pricey


I have 3.

Majeste de passion 
Fenix 
And limited edition jubilee edition.

I want 2013 next.


----------



## ronwash

jubilee from the us?
How is it?


----------



## Rascal_69

ronwash said:


> jubilee from the us?
> How is it?


Jubilee was available in uk and usa maybe a few other places.

Was sold in limited numbers.

I think 6 in whole of uk.

Not used it. It's still new


----------



## ronwash

Bud,please update when you use it.
Im thinking either to get it,or a few atzec samples from M&K.


----------



## chewy_

Rascal_69 said:


> MaJeste de passion and others are all dis continued now.
> 
> Ie fenix, platinum sky fall, concours de beauty


That's a shame. Out of interest, how much did the Majeste de Passion cost when you got it. What size is it? Really like the pot


----------



## Rascal_69

chewy_ said:


> That's a shame. Out of interest, how much did the Majeste de Passion cost when you got it. What size is it? Really like the pot


All polish angel waxes are 150ml

I got it second hand and it was already discontinued.

Don't think I could ever sell any of my 3


----------



## Rascal_69

ronwash said:


> Bud,please update when you use it.
> Im thinking either to get it,or a few atzec samples from M&K.


A don't want to use it.

A know Gordon at defined details has used his


----------



## southwest10

Photo's PLEASE


----------



## southwest10

@ronwash.....
Iff u buy Aztec also buy a sampler Mayfair  astonishing on black


----------



## ronwash

southwest10 said:


> @ronwash.....
> Iff u buy Aztec also buy a sampler Mayfair  astonishing on black


Thanks for the tip:thumb:


----------



## Billio

Rascal_69 said:


> I have 3.
> 
> Majeste de passion
> Fenix
> And limited edition jubilee edition.
> 
> I want 2013 next.


I have bought 2013 and Nordylls from Scandic Shine......i use mine and they are an absolute joy to use. You are missing out not using them.
I did hear that M de P might be re-released.


----------



## k9vnd

Billio said:


> I did hear that M de P might be re-released.


Wish this was true as it's the only wax am dying to have


----------



## chewy_

Rascal_69 said:


> All polish angel waxes are 150ml
> 
> I got it second hand and it was already discontinued.
> 
> Don't think I could ever sell any of my 3


How much did you pay for Majeste?

I wouldn't sell either if I owned a wax like that. A collectible .

I would however try it out though, out of curiosity to see what it's all about


----------



## ronwash

I coulndnt resist using it either.


----------



## Rascal_69

Treated myself little while ago.


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## Rascal_69

Cosmic on m3


Untitled by arfanrasul, on Flickr


----------



## Goodylax

I love PA
Wish I knew someone from Poland- would love a Majeste


----------



## Rascal_69

Goodylax said:


> I love PA
> Wish I knew someone from Poland- would love a Majeste


.Shame they stop producing old line


----------



## Billio

Ive got a pot of PA Husaria on the way from Poland but they are all out of Majeste de Passion. 
This place in Germany has Majeste de Passion but wont post to UK.
http://www.carprox-shop.de
If anyone knows of any Germans who would be willing to buy and post I'd be grateful for details.


----------



## Ghostrider

Billio said:


> Ive got a pot of PA Husaria on the way from Poland but they are all out of Majeste de Passion.
> This place in Germany has Majeste de Passion but wont post to UK.
> http://www.carprox-shop.de
> If anyone knows of any Germans who would be willing to buy and post I'd be grateful for details.


I´m willing to help mate ! Just let me know !


----------



## efib

Majeste was my favorite, I had fenix as well but majeste was the most interesting ! But a little bit expensive with the new prices :/


----------



## nick7nick7

i have just bought the master compound,final polish and sealant. I'm a total noob to all this clean car malarky. Can anyone give me any advice on it all? i can get hold of a da and a rotary. Any help is greatly received.


----------



## Billio

efib said:


> Majeste was my favorite, I had fenix as well but majeste was the most interesting ! But a little bit expensive with the new prices :/


New prices ???? I have been trying to get hold of Maj de P for ages and unable to find any sellers......any help would be appreciated.


----------



## efib

Billio said:


> New prices ???? I have been trying to get hold of Maj de P for ages and unable to find any sellers......any help would be appreciated.


It was 90€ and then it jumped at 160€ iirc, it was good vfm at 90€ but I don't think that 160€ was a proper price tag for it. I think a Swedish store has it, I'll try to find it for you but search this thread as I might have posted it somewhere.
Really lovely wax indeed but didn't worth that much money, packaging and cs was excellent though .

Edit. Streetpower-rekond check it out


----------



## magpieV6

Great thread guys, not enough of PA on here. :thumb:

I've recently got hooked on this stuff, amazed so far. I've used Escalte, Master sealant, Black wulfenite & Ptfe wheel wax & I loved them! :argie:

I now have these which I'm over the moon with but not yet tried.




Now I plan on buying Cosmic & the primer (forget name) for my vee which has stupidly soft paint.

Is Cosmic as tough as it shows in the video?

Could I use Esoteric over Cosmic?


----------



## ALLR_155528

Made for some interesting reading another brand I haven't tried yet but hopefully will get my hands on some of there products to try.


----------



## -Raven-

magpieV6 said:


> Is Cosmic as tough as it shows in the video?
> 
> Could I use Esoteric over Cosmic?


Nice PA collection!

I've found Cosmic doesn't seem to be as durable as regular coatings.

Yes you can use Esoteric over Cosmic.


----------



## Alex L

Anyone not used their Carnauba Arts in a while the had problems?

I've not used my half a bottle of Wulfenite in about a year and went to use it today after a coat of wax and its all dried out.

As far as I can tell theres no leaks, it just seems to have dried out. Which is a shame as its not chea.


----------



## Alex L

-Raven- said:


> Nice PA collection!
> 
> I've found Cosmic doesn't seem to be as durable as regular coatings.
> 
> Yes you can use Esoteric over Cosmic.


Probably due to the carnauba flavoured bagels they add in :thumb:


----------



## SBM

sub'd


----------



## chewy_

A bit of a thread revival, but I received a few bits ordered directly from the PA website today. The products came from germany with seals showing the date of manufacture 25th April, only a couple of days ago so quite cool.

Looking forward to try the Master Sealant out over the next few weeks, be interesting to see how it compares with Blackfire. If it's any good, I may be tempted to try the Invincible Primer and the Cosmic coating

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpswjpaoom0.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_

I just finished using this. I applied Escalate by rotary, then finished with 2 coats of the Master sealant. The thing that impressed me with the MS, the first coat I applied by rotary in the hot sun, and left it to cure for 3 hours sitting in the sun and it still buffed off a treat, no smears or streaks just a couple of swipes with the buffing towel and came off right away. The claimed Durability of this is up to 12 months so will see how it goes, took a photo after 2 coats of MS. Haven't tried the Rapidwaxx yet, but will give it a go after the first wash:thumb:
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg1_zpsloqjovvx.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_

And a quick video


----------



## camerashy

Thanks for your feedback, Chewy, so how does it compare with BF, is it superior to all your waxes or on par with some of them, if the latter which ones would you say please.


----------



## chewy_

Hi Dave,

I recommend the PA mate. Really easy to apply and buff off. Having a black car, it does get hot when left in the sun. The 1st coat of MS, having been left to bake in the sun for 3 hours wiped off effortlessly mate. I like Blackfire, but according to the PA website, this stuff is meant to last up to 12 months. I'll be very surprised if that's true, so the jury is out on that- though I will be topping with the Rapidwaxx. So far so good though, I bet the PA Invincible and Cosmic coating look even better:thumb: http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collections/coatings/products/polish-angel-master-sealant-the-original


----------



## ronwash

chewy,car looks fantastic,really glossy,rapidwaxx will smooth it even more.
Sidways frame after rapidwaxx in the sun,and u will get what i mean.
Im interested hows the hysrophobic factor working?.


----------



## chewy_

Thanks ron. There's been no rain here yet. Really pleased with the finish, and it looks even better today:thumb: I was in the garage earlier, and the neighbour popped round and asked me what I had done to the car lol. It does look good!


----------



## wd40

Car looks real shiny in that pic fella. Been looking at these products and impressive line up I must say. I prefer "bespoke" products rather than readily available off the shelf items but that's just personal preference and nothing to do with the products themselves. I like the look of escalate, famous and master sealant 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Anyone tried the PA Final Master Polish II


----------



## chewy_

I was looking at that, but also the Master Compound as it's said to be dust free. Would make a nice pairing


----------



## Alex L

Master sealant poops all over BF, hands down the best sealant I've used. Lasts ages, insanely easy to use. It costs a bit more, but some of us don't worry about that :thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Would the Master Sealant be good for Winter protection


----------



## chewy_

Alex, have you used the Rapidwaxx? I'm due to wash my car today or tomorrow and will top the MS with the rapidwaxx:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

2 min job with rapidwaxx its excellent


----------



## Alex L

camerashy said:


> Would the Master Sealant be good for Winter protection


An NZ winter yes, its milder and no road salt. I think from memory Viking Shield is better suited to European winters.



chewy_ said:


> Alex, have you used the Rapidwaxx? I'm due to wash my car today or tomorrow and will top the MS with the rapidwaxx:thumb:


Its the one I didnt try, I got Wulfenite and didnt get on with it, then due to lack of use it dried out in the bottle (flake shampoo did the same).


----------



## Mulder

Completed last July, using both the Rupes LHR15ES Bigfoot and the Rupes LHR75E/STF Bigfoot Mini with Polishangel's Master Polish Compound Machine Pads and their Master Final Polish Machine Pads, with the accompanying Master Polish Compound and Master Final Polish

Some finished reflection shots







Next up, Polishangel's Carnaubaflockencreme | Contour Pre-Wax Cleaner





Final coating of the day Polishangel's Carnaubaflockencreme | Passion Red Carnauba Creme













The next day I started with Polishangel's Presto Detail Spray followed by Polishangel's Carnauba Arts | Red Opal spray wax. Be aware the wax will seep through the microfibre!

It's time to go slightly 'old skool'. Firstly, two coats of Victoria Wax Concours

After the first coat







After the second coat





Finally, a coat of Victoria Wax Collector's





Final touches, Polishangel's Palladium Metal Polish on the exhausts



Polishangel Honey to the tyres and lastly, a final spritz of Victoria Wax Quick Detail Spray


----------



## chewy_

ronwash said:


> chewy,car looks fantastic,really glossy,rapidwaxx will smooth it even more.
> Sidways frame after rapidwaxx in the sun,and u will get what i mean.
> *Im interested hows the hysrophobic factor working?*.


Well I just washed the car with dodo BTBM and the hydrophobic properties of the MS are very nice:thumb:

As you say, the Rapidwaxx makes the paint look nice and smooth, really nice product and as Wilco says, easy to use.


----------



## chewy_

Mulder how did you find the Presto QD? car looks nice btw


----------



## Wilco

Presto is nice enough, doesn't add to or take away from the finish in my experience. Just a nice qd to use tbh. Flashes off quickly too so you aren't chasing residue.


----------



## chewy_

Cheers Wilco. I'll give it a go at some point, always nice to have an alternative. Tbh at the moment I'm happy with the Rapidwaxx, it looks great over the Master Sealant.


----------



## Mulder

chewy_ said:


> Mulder how did you find the Presto QD? car looks nice btw


I have a very annoying habit of using "too much" QD and I tend to leave streaks :wall:, so my better half tends to do the final touches but with Presto and also M&K's QD, I'm getting a near perfect finish, for me


----------



## paulb1976

:thumb:just used rapidwaxx today- amazing product for gloss and ease of use


----------



## chewy_

It's good stuff isn't it. I noticed my car is staying alot cleaner now as well since applying the Master sealant. It'll be interesting to see how long it lasts, at the moment though it seems to repel dirt like no other


----------



## chewy_

Took this photo yesterday after a quick bucket wash with dodo btbm, then used the Rapidwaxx as a drying aid

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image_zpsltrwrtpd.jpg.html]


----------



## chewy_

weather not so nice today and a bit of dust has collected on the paint since washing the car yesterday.

I'll try and get a video of the water behaviour at the next wash
[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image_zpsnp9m8bx7.jpg.html]


----------



## Wilco

Looks great Chewy. I've never used it as a drying aid, did you have any issues with streaking or did it flash straight off?


----------



## chewy_

It flashed straight off Wilco:thumb: I'm enjoying the ease of use of the Rapidwaxx mate, but next week I may try the new Obsession wax Enhance QD on one of the passenger side doors.

I'll maintain the rest of the car with the Rapidwaxx so to not affect the water behaviour when I take the video of the car bonnet sheeting in the next few weeks


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Looks great Chewy :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86

Rapidwaxx is epic

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

I do love PA Famous aswell. I normally apply it by hand

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy_

I've still got this Master sealant on the car as shown on page 35 of this thread. With the 4th month mark soon approaching sheeting still looks very good. Since May 1st the car has been washed with maintenance shampoo's mainly waxaddict pure & carpro reset. The Rapidwaxx has helped to maintain the slick feel of the paint. I am tempted to keep the Master sealant applied till winter to test durability, but so far so good:thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Looking awesome there Chewy! :argie:


----------

